# What is the difference between the G4003 and the G4003G lathes?



## CNC Dude (Sep 10, 2013)

OK, I know the immediate difference between the G4003 and G4003G is that the later has a "G" at the end, while the former does not. I also know the first one is green while the second is white. It seems to me one comes with the stand and the other one doesn't? I am also aware I can easily compare both lathes with Grizzly's compare tool. But that still does not fully answer my question:

What are the meaningful differences between these two lathes?

Of course the G4003G lathe is for gunsmithing. Being ignorant of what that means, I would like to hear from the experts. Is it about more accuracy? Is it about a series of accessories which are of imminent importance for gunsmithing but not for making something like, say, a screw? If I am not into gunsmithing, can I still benefit from the "perks" obtained by a gunsmithing lathe, or will it actually hinder my experience?

Just curious, that's all!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Sep 10, 2013)

G has Stand
  D1-4 vs D1-5 spindle
1 7/16 (36.5 mm) vs 40 mm spindle bore
G has better bearings (maybe)
 Also G version says it has roller tipped steady and follower rests non G version doesn't say roller tips.


----------



## dave2176 (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got the G4003G.  The price difference coming with the stand was enough to make up my mind. Don't forget shipping charge for stand if bought separately. I wanted the stand for the drip tray and the first thing I made was a part to drain flood coolant from tray. The D1-5 spindle may have strength benefits. The spider at the rear of the spindle would be useful for turning long pieces. Overall I love it and would choose this style gearbox over the enclosed gearbox lathes (g0750g for instance) because so much of what I'm doing includes different threads and I think I would crazy changing gears all the time (probably a defect in my nature ). Does the G4003 have a light?
Dave


----------



## rhost (Sep 10, 2013)

You can buy a lever actuated collet closer for the 4003, the G has spider bolts on the end of spindle


----------

